# 3 MILE SHOT



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty impressive.









Texan breaks marksmanship world record with 3-mile shot


A man from West Texas has just set a new world record after hitting his target from 3 miles away.




americangg.net


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I’d like to pick up one of those butt stocks. Think Walmart would have them, or bass pro maybe?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

K-Bill said:


> I’d like to pick up one of those butt stocks. Think Walmart would have them, or bass pro maybe?


Yep and that little M.O.A scope mount! That thing is wild! I wonder many M.O.A that thing is?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhhh he'da done better using a 22-250!!!!


----------

